# New Tarpon Baits - Check it Out



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

New home made coonpop baits...

More info on Project Tarpon Facebook (click)


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

That's some serious glow powder in there dude.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Some more... The tails on a few need some trimming but you get the drift.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Now under the black light.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you rigging these on a ball weight with a circle hook?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*figured out his secret*



Scott said:


> Some more... The tails on a few need some trimming but you get the drift.


we finally figured out Scott's secret, notice the heart shape on all the lures. lol


----------

